# East Coast Golds spawning



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I've had a pair of East Coast Golds for over a year. Once a month they spawn and almost all the eggs fungus. Tonight is the first time that they have sucessfully raised some eggs up to free swimming fry. It is probably because I am leaving for a three week vacation in Australia starting less than 24 hours from now.


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah fish seem to pick the perfect time to do everything.


----------

